# Planung und Bau von einem Schwimmteich 2016



## Nettekite (17. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,

auch wir haben den Wunsch nach einem Schwimmteich. Dieses Jahr soll er wahr werden... 

Da wir den Schwimmteichbau in Eigenleistung machen, würden wir uns über ein paar Tipps von erfahrenen Schwimmteichbesitzern sehr freuen. 

Gerne möchten wir im März mit dem Aushub beginnen. Der Schwimmbereich soll mit einer Holzkonstruktion abgeteilt werden, damit die Folie nicht sichtbar ist. Der Boden wird mit grobem Kies bedeckt sein. Als Technik ist aktuell ein großer Skimmer mit einem ca. 10 Liter großen Schmutzfangkorb geplant. Das angesaugte Wasser wird über eine Pumpe mit zwei Ausgängen weitergeleitet. Einmal in den Kiesbereich mit Drainagespinne und der andere Ausgang ist für einen Wasserfall geplant. Allerdings wissen wir hier nicht wohin damit. Vermutlich ist es nicht sinnvoll, wenn der Wasserfall in den Kiesbereich des Biofilters reinplätschert???? Im vorderem Bereich ist auch ein Quellstein angedacht. Die Schwimmzone wird 2,0 Meter, der Randbereich bis 0,8 Meter und der Kiesfilter 1,0 Meter tief sein.

Von der Bausituation sind wir auf der linken Seite durch eine Garage eingeengt. Der Wind kommt bei uns von der rechten Seite. Auf den Fotos ist auf der rechten Seite ein __ Ahorn, der soll bleiben (auch wenn es sicherlich einiges an Mehrarbeit bei der Teichpflege erfordert). Die zwei Apfelbäume werden weichen müssen.

Unsere Fragen/ Bedenken:
- kann der Wasserfall in den Kiesfilter integriert werden?
- wie könnte man den Wasserfall lösen? Ideen?
- Ist das Verhältnis Technik, Kiesbereich, größe Schwimmteich stimmig?
- Erfahrungen mit selbstgebautem Holzkasten für den Schwimmbereich?

Wir bedanken uns jetzt schon, für eure Hilfe.

Edita und Christian


----------



## ThorstenC (17. Jan. 2016)

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/forums/schwimmteiche-und-naturpools.129/

Habt ihr bestimmt übersehen.
Vielleicht kann ein Mod. Euren Bautröt dorthin verschieben und die Überschrift indvidueller...NetteKite´s Schimmteichbau 2016.

Kies im Teich- Baufehler- Gammelsammelstelle....
Schmutzwasser über einen Skimmer (OASE Großskimmer???) ansaugen, den Dreck mit einer Pumpe schreddern und in eine Kiesdrainage drücken- Baufehler.
Irgendwo gab es hierzu diverse Beiträge....Mielkes Teichbau, Teichmeister etc...

Lesen....es gibt da viele Konzepte- ohne Technik- technikarm- viel Technik.
Wichtig ist, dass die Form, Größe und des Teiches selber fix sein sollten..Technik- sollte man immer nachrüsten können- bei Bedarf.
Schwerkraftfilterung...Luftheber....es gibt hier genug Lesestoff!

Und wichtig die feste Entscheidung ob mit oder ohne Fisch.....


----------



## Zacky (17. Jan. 2016)

Hallo & Herzlich Willkommen.

Wenn ich eure Skizzen richtig interpretiere, dann habt ihr später alleine im Schwimmbereich ein Volumen von über 120.000 Liter und dazu noch das Volumen der Pflanzendränage. Nicht schlecht, eine schöne Größe.  Ob das mit einem Skimmer so richtig schön sauber wird, weiß ich nicht so recht. Bezüglich der Kiesfrage, da bin ich geteilter Meinung, da ich ein ähnliches Konzept habe und es funktioniert schon - sicherlich mag es nicht ganz optimal sein. Die Sedimentierung ist vorhanden, aber wie groß der negative Einfluss ist, will ich mal außen vor lassen.

Auf jeden Fall würde ich Euch auch empfehlen, Euch durch die Threads aus dem Unterforum Schwimmteiche & Naturpools zu stöbern. Da ist alles bei, was das Herz begehrt - mit & ohne Technik, viel & wenig Technik.

Den Kies auf dem Teichgrund im Schwimmbereich würde ich aber auf jeden Fall weglassen, denn das ist anfänglich eine schöne Optik, aber im Laufe der Zeit wird sich gerade dieser Bereich mit Schmutz zusetzen, Algennester beherbergen und das sieht dann ganz schnell unansehnlich aus und lädt nicht zum Baden ein.

Was die technische Seite angeht, denke ich, werdet ihr viele verschiedene Meinungen lesen und daraus eure Konsequenzen ziehen müssen. Ich bin aktuell so weit, dass ich auch im Schwimmteich Bodenabläufe oder Schmutzrinnen o.ä. einbauen würde, dazu mind. einen Siebfilter der älteren / einfachen Bauart (Ultrasieve, Midisieve) für Schwerkraftfilterung und dann das Wasser erst wieder zurück in den Teich bzw. in die Biologie.

Schwimmteichpumpen sollten mit 12 V betrieben werden.

Zwei gute aktuelle Threads wäre der Thread & die Doku vom @Küstensegler (mit etwas Technik) und die andere Art & Weise (fast ohne Technik) von @anz111 .


----------



## trampelkraut (17. Jan. 2016)

Lasst das mit dem Kiesfilter sein, der ist irgendwann zu und muß mit erheblichem finanziellem und Arbeitsaufwand gewechselt oder gereinigt werden.
Und ich würde auch keinen Kies auf den Boden des Schwimmteich einbringen, die ganzen Sedimente setzen sich da rein und können kaum entfernt werden.

Schaut auch mal hier!

http://www.teichbau-forum-naturagar...nik-grube-ausheben/19768-salamanders-teichbau


----------



## Nettekite (17. Jan. 2016)

Als Erstes ein Dankeschön, für das Verschieben und natürlich auch für die Antworten/ Vorschläge.

Wir haben in einem anderem Forum gesehen, wie ein großer Schwimmteich am Boden mit Kies ausgelegt ist, dass fanden wir super schön und sehr einfach. Der Besitzer hat es seit 2 Jahren und ist sehr zufrieden damit. Unsere Vorstellung zu der Pflege war, diesen Kies, der nur dünn am Boden angebracht ist, mit einem Mulmsauger in sehr regelmäßigen Abschnitten abzusaugen der vielleicht sogar einen Robotersauger zu finden, der darüber fahren kann. Meint ihr, das geht nicht??

Welche Vorschläge habt ihr, für den Boden? Wir möchten die Folie komplett unsichtbar machen, daher auch der Holzrahmen. 

Viele Grüße

Edita und Christian


----------



## Nettekite (17. Jan. 2016)

...und noch was, der Schwimmteich sollte ohne Fische sein. Ist in erster Linie als eine stimmungsvolle und beruhigende Dekogestaltung gedacht und wird an heißen Tagen von max. 5 Erwachsenen zur Abkühlung genutzt.


----------



## trampelkraut (17. Jan. 2016)

Schaut mal bei Naturagart oder in meine Teichbaudoku Im NG Forum, man kann einen Schwimmteich auch vermörteln und den Mörtel einfärben. So entsteht eine Fläche die sich gut reinigen lässt.       

hier der Link                 .http://www.teichbau-forum-naturagar...nik-grube-ausheben/19768-salamanders-teichbau

Der Skimmer alleine schafft es nicht den Schmutz zu entfernen, würde auf jeden Fall Bodenabsaugungen mit einplanen.


----------



## trampelkraut (17. Jan. 2016)

Schaut auch mal hier. Da baut auch einer mit Holzrahmen im Schwimmteich.

http://www.teichbau-forum-naturagar...tionen/19887-holzgestell-im-teich-erfahrungen


----------

